
Children in Fresno have three times the rate of lead poisoning as in Flint - prostoalex
https://qz.com/939910/children-in-fresno-california-have-three-times-the-rate-of-lead-poisoning-as-in-flint/
======
ljosa
For comparison, in 1976 (when paint and gasoline were still leaded), the
average child in the United States had a blood lead level of approximately 16
µg/dL.

Source:
[http://www.environment.ucla.edu/reportcard/article3772.html](http://www.environment.ucla.edu/reportcard/article3772.html)

------
DannyB2
On advice of lobbyists, lead will now be recognized as an important mineral.
The FDA will issue new RDA guidelines for lead.

------
mikerg87
Before anyone dismisses this as not my issue, remember that Fresno is in the
heart of one of thr most productive agricultural basins in the nation. If
there is contamination impacting sensitive populations such as children, lead
levels are likely to elevated in the surrounding environmental media ( soil,
water, air) as well.

